# Daily Rat Routine



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm a creature of habit so it helps to have a routine planned out, especially caring for my rats. Do you have a routine or anything? Just curious, I like reading these kinds of posts 

After I wake up I of course say good morning. I check on food dish, water bottles, and for breakfast, every other day or so, ill give them some fruity baby food or fresh fruits. I also currently give them a dose of their doxy
Then I'll pick up any poopies, wipe down pee puddles, etc
Whenever I'm home just lounging around I try to have them out with me in my room so I open the cage door and let them play 
After dinner I might feed them some leftovers depending on what I had. Regardless, I'll give them their fresh veggie mix. Then their doxy again

That's it lol I do a deep clean once a week. Also I'd like to start training them to do some tricks soon 
Also if anyone has any natural vitamins/supplement or holistic things to feed them I'd love to know.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

I have an accurate routine too.  After I wake up I put some little houses and plastic tunnels for rodents on a big sofa (my rat cage is near this sofa). Then I open all cage doors and let them play on this sofa. While they play I clean up their cage. Twice a day I wipe plastic shelves in the cage, add daily rat food in their dish and change water in bottles. If I have an indisposed rat I give him necessary medicines. Then I do this with second cage. One rat walk lasts 2 hours, but adult rats want to sleep in half an hour already.  But young rats like to play for a long time. All my rats have such walks twice a day and every day. And they get vegetables, fruits and other food besides daily rat food twice a day. Twice or thrice a week I do a deep clean, wash cages and change hammocks.


I do this 3 years already and I like it. ;D I spend a lot of time on my rats. Fortunately I can let it myself, I have enough time for it.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a routine that I follow everyday, 
I wake up and go to let our other animals out into the garden on my way I say good morning to my boys, go let the animals out then go to my boys and give them a cuddle and kiss, I then pick up any stray poops and wipe the levels down, re fill their water bottles and give them a square of apple each, I leave them to sleep all day other then the odd hello to them, at about 4pm I get them out and take them to play on my bed, while they're upstairs I give the cage Another wipe down and prepare fresh food for they're bed time, I then go back up and play with them until 10/10:30pm then take them back to their cage  haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

Ratfinx said:


> give them a cuddle and kiss


I think, all rat owners do it every day.  

My rats also like to "help" me with cleaning of their cage. They take napkins and run away with it. ;D They also like to come in the cage during the cleaning, lick and lightly bite my hands. But they do it very tenderly and carefully.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I'm normally very good at routines, but my pets seem to always give me something new every day! I have a more solid routine with my dog than with the rats (simply because he is more of a creature of habit than I). 

I wake up and check up on my girls, give them kisses and scritches, let them groom me and kiss me, and put up their wheel (it is too noisy to leave up at night! I take it out...). If I'm home all day, I let them out at some point, play with them, get them to run around, etc. Otherwise, they just get frequent hellos throughout the day, shoulder time, if they are sleepy they get to sit in my pockets and cuddle, and I'll open up their cage and play with them while they are still inside multiple times daily.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

When I get up in the morning the first thing I do is go to my cage, refill water bottles, add dry food, and get my girls out for "momma time." This is when they get to run around in the bathroom while I get ready for the day. They help me wake up. 

When I get home from work/errands I get them out for playtime and make myself some dinner, which they inevitably will steal some of. While they're out I wipe down the shelves and clean anything that needs attention. Then when they're ready they go back in their cage where fresh food is waiting for them. This is the point where I generally do my daily health check. After that, if I'm up really late, someone will usually come out to be with me while I'm doing whatever it is I'm doing, but otherwise they play with each other until morning.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

The first thing we do is check to see where Belle is. Her cage door is always open, so she can find us if she wants. Sometimes she crawls in bed with us during the night. Most times she goes to her basket on the headboard, Bookcase headboard. Depending on how early she came into our room, she's normally brought snacks. She always brings between 10 and 12 pieces of the oxbow food. I don't know if rats can count, but it's always between 10 and 12. She likes to get hugs first thing in the morning. We love giving her hugs. 
While making breakfast, Belle will sit in her chair and watch. It's just an old computer chair, but she likes that she can climb up on the backrest easily to watch me in the kitchen. Then she waits for my husband to give her a few bites of his breakfast. She always take that back to her cage. 
After my husband leaves for work, I clean the litter pans and give her fresh water. I make sure she's got food in her bowl as well. I wipe down her cage to remove any pee or stray poops. I cut her morning fruits and veggies. 
Then I do my daily chores. She like to ride on my shoulder while I clean house. 
While I take care of the cat, feeding/watering/brushing and such, Belle will stay on the top of her cage. She like to have a full view of what's going on. She likes to play with the brush after it's full of cat hair. Sometimes she'll carry it around. 
When everything is done I'll spend quality time with Belle. She'll run back and fourth between her cage and where I am. She'll bring some of the fresh veggies I gave her earlier. Sometimes we like to go outside. She loves the pool, but I only take her in, when I'm going in too. Most times she just likes to play hide and seek in the flower beds. A few times I've taken her to Petsmart to see if they have any toys she likes. Most times, after going outside she likes to run on her wheel for an hour or so. I guess the weather is too hot for her to run outside, so she does it inside. 
As the evening comes, I give her a bath. I just wipe her body down with baby wipes. I make sure to clean her feet and tail. We like her to smell nice if she decide to crawl in bed with us. I think she likes being clean. She really enjoys the extra special attention from her bath. 
My husband spends quality time with her when he gets home form work. He'll let her sit on his shoulder while he's watching TV or playing on his computer. She likes to bring him pieces of oxbow. She'll hide them in his pocket. Then she'll wait a while and retrieve the food. It's like a ritual she does with my husband. He always pretends to be surprised when she goes back and finds the food. He'll say, "How did that get there?" If rats could laugh, she'd be laughing. She does make a sound when he says that, but it doesn't really sound like a laugh.
Belle really enjoys being a part of the family.


----------



## loverats (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow! Your rat sounds SO lucky  does your cat pay any attention to your rat?


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

loverats said:


> Wow! Your rat sounds SO lucky  does your cat pay any attention to your rat?


For the most part, my cat ignores Belle. From time to time Belle will "attempt" to play with our cat. Belle has even tugged on her ears to get her attention and I've even seen Belle groom her at times. Our cat is an "older" cat and most times they just nap on the couch together. They sort of look like mother and child, except for the fact that Belle is a rat. LOL


----------

